# Transesophageal guided cardioversion



## mshelly87 (Jun 16, 2010)

How would you bill a transesophageal guided cardioversion? This is the first time I have seen this billed by one of our docs. Also how would you bill an arterial line placement done at pt bedside in icu? Thanks in advance


----------



## agott (Jun 16, 2010)

My physicians do the TEE guided Cardioversion alot and we bill it this way:

93312 -26
93321 -26 (Limited)
93325 -26 -59
92960 (cardioversion)

Arterial line placement would be 36620.

Hope that helps a bit.


Autumn CPC, CCC
Grand River Cardiology PLC


----------

